# Severe Pressure And Pain in Upper Abodmen



## dawnmarie (Feb 9, 2015)

For About 15 yrs i have suffered with ChronicGerd, but over the years nothing has elped me, i even had gallbladder removed

and still suffering , now the only reliefe i get from the pressure and pain is Philips Milk Of Magnesia,which ive been taking every other day, what a way to live, some people claim that that is IBS, BUT I WILL NO DOUBT HAVE TO BACK TO GASTROLIOGIST, IVE BEEN ENDYSCOPED more than a few times nothing helps, one Dr told me I Can Live on Milk Of Magnesia, and yet i had a year where i was totally normal, this feels like u have to go to the bath (eleminate) accompanied with upper chest pain under btrast bone, does anyone else have this, and what do they do?


----------

